
Twitter Hack Zoom Court Hearing Interrupted by Zoombombers - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jgxadb/twitter-hackers-zoom-hearing-is-interrupted-by-pornhub-video
======
AdmiralAsshat
> According to Ryan Hughes, a reporter from local outlet WFLA, Judge
> Christopher Nash said next time he'll require a password.

Are you kidding me? I know the courts tend to be tech Luddites, but jeeze.

~~~
supernova87a
Well, this brings up the problem, even if you require a password, as an open
court, they're required to publish it to allow people to join. Would they
simply post it physically somewhere and only local people could access? But
then people could share it with bad actors anyway.

Maybe it would just reduce the volume of attacks, not eliminate them.

~~~
jonny_eh
They could use Zoom for meeting participants, and a separate video streaming
service for viewers.

~~~
jaywalk
That's what all of the courts I've seen do. They stream the Zoom meeting via
YouTube.

~~~
supernova87a
Ah, that's a good solution. Although clearly beyond the current capabilities
of many departments still...

------
ilikehurdles
Organizations really need someone who is technically proficient enough to dig
in to zoom settings and configure meetings to disallow anonymous users, screen
shares, videos. Zoombombing can be simply prevented by putting everyone not
part of the hearing in a "listen-only" mode, and I'm pretty sure the controls
to enable that are already there.

~~~
dhosek
I'd argue that this is something that Zoom should have made easily
discoverable and probably the default from the beginning. It's bad UI design.

------
asquabventured
Reminds me of the televised trial that was using Skype to conduct an interview
of a witness and 4chan got ahold of the phone number. The video[1] of it
happening is hilariously surreal.

[1] [https://youtu.be/QKhOFRMkE-0](https://youtu.be/QKhOFRMkE-0)

------
vmception
okay this was hilarious

but it did answer a burning question I had about how they froze this kid's
funds in a prior case: they were on Bitmex and Bitmex cooperated with
authorities, and unfroze the funds when authorities realized they had no
standing.

------
Ijumfs
Why are courts using Chinese spyware to conduct official business?

~~~
vkou
The same reason why Europeans use American spyware and adware to communicate
with eachother.

Because the risk profile permits it. In this county, many courts are open, and
prior to COVID, you could just walk into one and listen. Court decisions are
likewise open, and part of the public record.

Edit: Did you also know that courts and lawyers still use faxes? Did you know
that tapping a fax line has been _trivial_ for decades?

~~~
strbean
"Sorry, we can't accept an email. You'll have to fax it to us. Why, you ask?
Because security reasons..."

~~~
zwerdlds
Just a side note, but some jurisdictions treat faxing similarly to giving a
document in-person. For example, signing a contract and faxing it can be
considered the same as certified mail. Generally not so with email. I'm not
saying it's right by the way, just that is how it is sometimes.

~~~
strbean
Interesting. I know for a long time "HIPAA reasons" was another justification,
which is just downright crazy.

------
Dirlewanger
Boomers and refusing to learn technology, name a more iconic duo

~~~
k12sosse
Punk kids and thinking they know everything.

